# Cypripedium tibeticum



## tenman (May 4, 2021)

A small, single-growth plant nonetheless graced me with one majestic flower this year. A bit of damage forom the windstorm but otherwise ok. As all my cyps, grown in a raised bed in a pot in the Raising Rarities mix.


----------



## monocotman (May 4, 2021)

Lovely. My favourite species!
David


----------



## Paphluvr (May 4, 2021)

Wow! The color of this is awesome.


----------



## NYEric (May 5, 2021)

Nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------

